# Lonestar Sneak peek



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's a link to a gallery of photos showing the tooling mock-up for Moebius new International Lonestar tractor. These are pics of the mock-up NOT a test shot. There are still some details to be revised before tooling can start.
The plan is for the kit to be available before the end of 2010. Might slide into early 2011...

http://dmetzner.smugmug.com/Cars/Lonestar-mock-up/13104922_Shs68#950113463_gXAjk


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

VERY nice Dave!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Australia has a very big truck modelling population- I'd go as far as saying it's probably almost as big as the aircraft modelling fraternity and I reckon your truck will sell really well here....
I'm also a mad car modeller and I'm looking forward to seeing your other cars...

Chris.


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Great choice for Moebius' first truck kit!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Three very cool new classic vehicles. (Though I keep seeing "Cars" when I check out the Hudson.)


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

what's it from? I saw Lonestar and thought Spaceballs. Evidently not.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's a REAL TRUCK. REALITY. NOT EVERYTHING IS FROM A MOVIE.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Ummm. Okay. Thanks.

just kind of thought that since the majority of Moebius' kits aren't of real life...y'see.

But I can see how you were justified in replying like that.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*spaceballs*

ha ! I was thinking space camper too (-:

looks like a very detaail kit tho.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Great to see new subjects getting kitted.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Can't see a lot of the chassis detail but from the engine and interior shots, this kit will rival anything made to date. Great way to enter the market!

International used to work closely with Ertl and as a result, some really good kits were produced. Does Moebius have a similar arrangement?

Thanks for sharing the in progress photos. It's neat to get some insight to the process.

BTW, that is some incredible scatchbuilding. I thought CNC robot ninjas did that stuff nowadays.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I have absolutely no interest in that kind of subject ..However, I can certainly respect the work and detail that goes into it..Looks like 
it should be a winner for those that build truck kits.

Z
*


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> . . . Australia has a very big truck modelling population- I'd go as far as saying it's probably almost as big as the aircraft modelling fraternity and I reckon your truck will sell really well here....


Not at all surprising, considering how vital the big rigs are for transporting goods across the sparsely populated interior. 

They grow ’em big and long Down Under . . .


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

A buddy of mine is thrilled with the prospect of seeing an all-new truck model coming out! While I don't do big rigs myself, I've seen what others have done and they are gorgeous. This one looks sweet!


----------



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

This kit looks fantastic! As a auto/truck molder for more than 40 years all I can say is WOW! If the finnished kit looks as good as the mockup this kit will be a huge success. It has been many years since any U.S. manufacture has tooled up a new detailed 1/25 scale truck kit. For a new kit of a current rig to hit the shelves it will be huge news in the "Big Rig" modeling community. :thumbsup:


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

scotpens said:


> Not at all surprising, considering how vital the big rigs are for transporting goods across the sparsely populated interior.
> 
> They grow ’em big and long Down Under . . .


That's darn near a locomotive with tires!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Many of us on this board probably aren't big trucks builders,nevertheless we can appreciate such a kit.It's probably a fantastic choice kit to manufacture,which should capture quite a following as far as truck modelers are concerned.I can only imagine their hapiness.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

scotpens said:


> They grow ’em big and long Down Under . . .


No "That's what _she_ said" jokes yet?  



MykTurk said:


> That's darn near a locomotive with tires!!!


They don't call them "road trains" for nothing!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Beautiful detail under the hood, and I like the detailed interior of the sleeper. Nice!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've got an idea for Moebius's SECOND truck kit: 

http://stlouisdumptrucks.com/Duel/Specs.html


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Despite the fact this very nice kit isn't sci-fi, I can imagine that some of you could think of some kind of diorama that would sci-fi-ish for it.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

That is certainly an excellent looking well defined rig. The details look right- although my hands on expertise is with Freightliners. That is a cool truck to kit. If this goes over well- and I think it will, you guys need to do a 1/25 Freightliner Cascadia so I can buildup my Ride of Pride trucks. We are up to 8 trucks in this special series of Veterans rides. A released model of one of these would be so cool!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

What episode of Battlestar Galactica was this from?



Very nice Dave.
I don't do car models, but I have a thing for semi-truck models.

Good luck with it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet! I've always wanted to do a truck like this, but was afraid of others' quality. This is now on my watch for-to do list!! Thanks again for another one outta the park! *CRACCKKK!*


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool lookin truck that!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MykTurk said:


> That's darn near a locomotive with tires!!!


*
God! how could any driver, no matter how good..drive that safely?????
imagine how wide a turn you'd have to make to negotiate the turn??
looks like a rig that long would be a disaster waiting to happen..


Z
*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They can get a lot longer than that......

Chris.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Australia has big wide open spaces in the outback and lots of turning room, these trucks are the backbone of supplying the out of reach outback.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a big one!! 

http://media.photobucket.com/image/australian road trains/Pullin3/29_rt2.jpg

It's not the biggest though- I think the record's around 116 trailers (over 4000ft and 2,800,000 lbs). That one was hooked up to a stock standard Mack truck that pulled the whole thing 100 yards for the world record....

Chris.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Zathros said:


> God! how could any driver, no matter how good..drive that _safely_?????
> imagine how wide a turn you'd have to make to negotiate the turn??
> looks like a rig that long would be a disaster waiting to happen...]


I take it you've never driven tractor/trailers. The Australian freight trains don't run inter-cities. Their setup for open roads and the outback. And each trailer tracks almost exactly where the leading trailer goes, so turnings not a problem.

And Moebius, I'm glad to see a new road tractor, but I'm curious. Why the Navistar instead of the more widely used T2000s, Centurys (currently being phased out in favor of the Cascadia) or the CX-600s (like I used to drive)? Licencing issues?


----------

